# Cinesamples Metallurgy



## Cinesamples (Nov 4, 2010)

*Releasing today*


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 4, 2010)

Crazy stuff, awesome UI!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks really, really good! Great job on the interface, indeed. Demos, price?


----------



## Mike Connelly (Nov 4, 2010)

The page is up for it with demos, $199.


----------



## Justus (Nov 4, 2010)

Now it says: 149$


----------



## Cinesamples (Nov 4, 2010)

Intro price for $149 until December 1st.

Here's the site: http://cinesamples.com/products/kontakt ... etallurgy/

Check out the mp3 demos at the bottom of the page.
Special thanks to Blake Robinson for his remarkable scripting... really groundbreaking stuff...


----------



## Cinesamples (Nov 4, 2010)

Also, just an FYI, I can forsee this becoming a FAQ:

Metallurgy comes with hundreds of presets... but you can build your own by loading a preset, and CMD CLICK the [!] button in the patch. This will allow you to edit.


----------



## gregjazz (Nov 5, 2010)

Looks incredible, guys! Just goes to show what excellent samples backed by top-of-the-line scripting can achieve!


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 5, 2010)

Looks, and sounds super! 

I think between this, and SL's Cinematic Guitars, some very impressive adaptation of Kontakt's interface.


----------



## dadek (Nov 6, 2010)

This one should get a TEC award or some such!!! Super awesome library.


----------



## a.leung (Nov 6, 2010)

If one already owns all of the BOOM library material would this product be redundant? (although the PLAYER alone looks great) or is the material (samples) that come with the library new/designed for this engine?


----------



## Cinesamples (Nov 6, 2010)

a.leung, 
If you already own the BOOM library. Talk to the Boom library guys about getting a special deal.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 6, 2010)

The player looks cool but I am always more interested in the samples. :mrgreen: 

What do we get here, new samples?


----------



## shakuman (Nov 6, 2010)

CineSamples @ Sat Nov 06 said:


> a.leung,
> If you already own the BOOM library. Talk to the Boom library guys about getting a special deal.



Hi Mike.
First congrats for your excellent library..But would you mind to be more clear ! I already own Boom Library (Cinematic Metal) and I am intrested in to buy your library..I hope there will be an answer before I hit the buy button.

All the best.

Shakuman.


----------



## shakuman (Nov 8, 2010)

Strange no quick response from CS :roll: 

Shakuman.


----------



## c0mp0ser (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi shakuman,
Email us for quicker response. [email protected]
Mike


----------



## damstraversaz (Nov 9, 2010)

very impressive. I actually not sure to buy it, as I have a lot of sample like BOOM. but if you thinking to sell the empty instrument , I will bought it immediatly. I'm more interested by it for create my own soundset. great work !


----------



## shakuman (Nov 9, 2010)

c0mp0ser @ Mon Nov 08 said:


> Hi shakuman,
> Email us for quicker response. [email protected]
> Mike



Hi Mike.
I already sent you an email but still waiting :roll: 

Shakuman.


----------



## muzicphiles (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi mike ..
i am big fan ! just bought metallurgy ...dying to get my hands on it! 

I appreciate the effort you co. has put behind scripting this beast ! 

.it actually feels like i am loading an INSTRUMENTinstead of just a PATCH !!

best
sameer


----------



## muzicphiles (Nov 12, 2010)

sonokinetic @ Tue Nov 09 said:


> we're jealous! What a great great library.
> Congrats guys.



:lol: .... they have surely set a great example !!


----------



## Cinesamples (Nov 12, 2010)

UPGRADE POLICY FOR OWNERS OF BOOM LIBRARY:

50% Off Metallurgy for previous Boom Customers

If you own a previous version of Boom Library, you are eligible for a significant upgrade discount on Metallurgy. To apply for the upgrade simply write an email to [email protected] stating that you are applying for the upgrade. You will be sent a coupon code from Cinesamples that will take 50% off the price.

The sample content in METALLURGY is from the Boom Library "Cinematic Metal"

http://cinesamples.com/products/kontakt ... etallurgy/


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 12, 2010)

:roll: 
o-[][]-o o=<


----------

